
Ask HN: Are there any codewars like math resources - i_can_c_sharp
Maybe some background could help someone steer me in the right direction.<p>I used to like math. Things happened (war in my country namely) and I went through school with huge gaps in math knowledge. I’m 43, with 20y programming experience (self thought for the most part).<p>I tried Khan Academy but I’m having trouble knowing where to start, which path to take.<p>I’m imagining a resource similar to codewars [1] where problems are given, maybe hints for solving them (like tags with math topics) and grouped by difficulty and pre-required knowledge. I’d find a problem, do research (khan, google...) come up with solution that would be automatically tested. I could see other people’s solutions and discussion about them.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codewars.com&#x2F;
======
cube00
I've found StackExchange's Code Golf site good for this
[https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/](https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/)

